

Unix Cheatsheet - s_dev
http://i.imgur.com/PhGSy.png

======
mikeecb
"rm -rf / \- make computer faster" \- so evil

~~~
s_dev
Pretty sure that wouldn't be enough to write the HDD. You'd need sudo and
theres a couple more double checks. In modern versions of Linux/Unix at least.

